# Jack Plate Setback/Dillion-Racing JP Plans



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

So I ordered the plans on PDF ($10.00) so I have all the measurements etc and have a question about setbacks.

Is there a big difference in setbacks when using a JP's, going 4", 5" or even 6"?
These plans call for adding a thick motor mount for various reasons (piston/PTT, if wanted) and when added I believe the setback will be at or around 6" from the transom.
Not using the wood would reduce that to about 4.75" I believe.
Just wondering if there is any reason not to set the motor back 6"?

Thanks again,

http://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/plans/jack-plate-page-01.htm


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

More setback is not necessarily better. If physics work the way I was taught, the amount of setback is based on speed. The faster you go, the further the hump of water is behind the transom. Setback allows you to run your motor in that hump, which is higher than you would be able to run it on the transom. With most small skiffs, the recommended setback is usually 4". I suspect this is based on the expectation that they are not speed boats, so if you had one setup to run much faster than expected, you might see some benefit to more setback. I do not presume to know the threshold. Bass boats often have 9+" of setback, but they are often capable of running 60+ MPH.

Nate


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Makes since to me.
Maybe modifying the setback dimensions to 4/4.5" should be enough/plenty/right way to go.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the further you set the motor back the further you set the weight of the motor back...


----------

